# best winecooler for wineador



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay if I were to go out and buy a winecooler right now which one is going to last me the longest and be the most reliable? Thank you. I do like the looks of the vinotemps however .


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

hrmm...the answer to your question is...whichever you can afford I guess. There are a lot to choose from (Vinotemp, Newair, Avanti, Cuisinart, etc.) It all depends on your taste and budget. This can be a very debatable topic because ppl have their own opinion. One thing is for sure is to get one that is thermoelectric since it runs quieter and you will get more room inside compared to compressor type fridge (compressor usually takes up a good amount of room on the bottom). Setup right, and you will have a good wineador.

I picked up an Avanti 28 bottle wine cooler. I don't see much of that around here and reviews on it are usually about average, but for $150 brand new, why not? I got it home, set it up. It has electronic temp controls, digital temp readout but I got a few hygrometers and stand alone thermometers and monitored it for a few weeks while messing around with the settings. Everything on it was spot on, no problem with humidity and temp...so I guess I lucked out.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

USMCGunrock said:


> hrmm...the answer to your question is...whichever you can afford I guess. There are a lot to choose from (Vinotemp, Newair, Avanti, Cuisinart, etc.) It all depends on your taste and budget. This can be a very debatable topic because ppl have their own opinion. One thing is for sure is to get one that is thermoelectric since it runs quieter and you will get more room inside compared to compressor type fridge (compressor usually takes up a good amount of room on the bottom). Setup right, and you will have a good wineador.
> 
> I picked up an Avanti 28 bottle wine cooler. I don't see much of that around here and reviews on it are usually about average, but for $150 brand new, why not? I got it home, set it up. It has electronic temp controls, digital temp readout but I got a few hygrometers and stand alone thermometers and monitored it for a few weeks while messing around with the settings. Everything on it was spot on, no problem with humidity and temp...so I guess I lucked out.


Wish I could find something for $150...I've been lookin all over the place and the cheapest 28 bottle cooler I can find is $225.


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Cobb said:


> Wish I could find something for $150...I've been lookin all over the place and the cheapest 28 bottle cooler I can find is $225.


Ask and you shall receive!
Avanti SWC2801 28 Bottle Wine Cooler

I didn't get mine here but got it at PC Richard's and Son. We bought some kitchen appliances and the original price for this was $199. The guy gave it to use for $150 with extended warranty.

Forrest makes drawers/shelves for this as well: Avanti - Custom Wineador™ Creations


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you. I was mostly concerned about reliability. Just wondering what brands people have had the most luck with.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

USMCGunrock said:


> Ask and you shall receive!
> Avanti SWC2801 28 Bottle Wine Cooler
> 
> I didn't get mine here but got it at PC Richard's and Son. We bought some kitchen appliances and the original price for this was $199. The guy gave it to use for $150 with extended warranty.
> ...


Checked this out, total cost of $288 with shipping. The $225 I mentioned above was a shipped price.


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

TJB said:


> Thank you. I was mostly concerned about reliability. Just wondering what brands people have had the most luck with.


Reliability wise, a lot of ppl uses Newair or Vinotemp. It seems a lot of ppl don't have a problem with that. All I know is that on all of them you have to plug the condensate drain to keep humidity inside.

My experience with the Avanti is that when we got hit with Hurricane Sandy, I had my wineador in the basement and we got flooded with salt water. My wineador floated in it for a few days and some water got in which ruined 3/4 of my cigars in it. After cleaning it and drying it out it still worked! I returned it 2 months later just because the metal parts were rusting and got the same one.

One thing to warn about it, tho, is that the wine cooler will only go down to 20* F ambient temp. So if the ambient temp is about 90*, lets say, and you set it to 55*, it will only go down to 75*. I have no problem with mine because our room temp is around 70-73* and I have it set up to 65* and it's always spot on.

That's my experience with the Avanti. The other brands I can't say.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I found a vinotemp on craigslist for $100. The guy I bought it from used it as a humidor for a couple years and it still runs just fine.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

The only one I've ever owned is a NewAir 18 bottle that I currently have stuffed with boxes and kitty litter (still awaiting my shelves from Forrest). So far it's been totally silent (or at least quieter than the computer it's next to) and excellent at maintaining humidity with absolutely no modifications. I haven't plugged the drain hole or anything like that, though I might in the future just to be safe.

If you don't NEED the room a 28 bottle provides, I heartily recommend the NewAir 18 bottle. I found mine on eBay for $80 shipped, and I'm assuming the deal was that good because it was listed with several other identical units that were damaged, which may have scared away the other bidders.

So if money is an object and time is not, I recommend browsing eBay and craigslist until something good pops up. And anyway, if you plan on ordering shelves from Forrest, it pays to cultivate patience, because like any awesome custom work, there's a bit of a wait.

Good luck finding something!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my koldfront 28 from an online outlet small appliances dot com it was an open box item for 96 shipped. That is my recommendation.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> The only one I've ever owned is a NewAir 18 bottle that I currently have stuffed with boxes and kitty litter (still awaiting my shelves from Forrest). So far it's been totally silent (or at least quieter than the computer it's next to) and excellent at maintaining humidity with absolutely no modifications. I haven't plugged the drain hole or anything like that, though I might in the future just to be safe.
> 
> If you don't NEED the room a 28 bottle provides, I heartily recommend the NewAir 18 bottle. I found mine on eBay for $80 shipped, and I'm assuming the deal was that good because it was listed with several other identical units that were damaged, which may have scared away the other bidders.
> 
> ...


I actually meant to say I was partial to the NewAir looks, not the vinotemps. Is the model you got the NewAir 180 or 181e?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I purchased the NewAir 281E and I haven't gotten the drawers sorted out yet and I already need more capacity...  I also would like to modify the peltier thermoelectric system to heat and cool ( reverse current ) and even possibly replace it with something higher wattage. I am for sure going to replace the crap fans they ship with it. You can get way better fans that are quieter and high CFM. I believe these systems are not optimal hence the low prices... ( There goes my warranty. ) Overall I am happy with it as a mixed humidor but I think they cheaped out on the peltier system and fans... I dunno if I will end up with 2-4 of these or would it be best at that point to just build or order a custom humidor and then integrate a reverse current peltier system in it along with a DYI humidifier which it is an outrage how much they charge for humidifiers when you can build one super cheap.. I am a tinkerer so I like to break stuff to make it work better  My issue is with temp swings in my place because of the racks of computer gear I have it heats up the whole so in the summer I gotta run the A/C to keep the temps right then in the winter I just shut off the A/C and let the server farm heat up the place. So, I am always battling temp in my place I can walk in the door and tell the temp is to high by the roaring of the fans on the servers... turn off the A/C because it is cold and night then it heats up during the day burr  Louisiana Winters are a pain...


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

TJB said:


> I actually meant to say I was partial to the NewAir looks, not the vinotemps. Is the model you got the NewAir 180 or 181e?


Mine is the 181e, though I honestly don't know what the different is between the two...


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Mine is the 181e, though I honestly don't know what the different is between the two...


The 181e is the newest one. The old one I believe had noise issues so I was just wondering. Also the new one is stainless steel and not black.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I never plugged mine in. Noticed it is more stable turned off rather than when it's running.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cobb said:


> Wish I could find something for $150...I've been lookin all over the place and the cheapest 28 bottle cooler I can find is $225.


Honestly, try Craigslist...I found a 28 for $45....


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Btubes18 said:


> Honestly, try Craigslist...I found a 28 for $45....


Agreed! I found my like new on eBay which was local pick up only for one hundred bucks IIRC, maybe a few more? But definitely check the want ads. 
The image is of a 30btl unite. The 512 is a 50btl unit abd a stand alone, not under counter. Not all search engines work properly.
*Danby Silhouette DWC512BL 5.3 cu. ft*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

splattttttt said:


> Agreed! I found my like new on eBay which was local pick up only for one hundred bucks IIRC, maybe a few more? But definitely check the want ads.
> The image is of a 30btl unite. The 512 is a 50btl unit abd a stand alone, not under counter. Not all search engines work properly.
> *Danby Silhouette DWC512BL 5.3 cu. ft*


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Tony. I keep this unit for storing boxes mainly. Singles also reside in it, but in cedar boxes as well and some trays I removed from older humidors that I keep filled with bundles of el cheep 'o varieties.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

My New Air has been running great for about a year. Only think i don't like about the NewAir is that if you have a power surge or outage (which we have all the time) the unit reverts back to 55 degrees. Not a big deal if you catch it in a few hours, but if you were out of town or something it would suck.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been keeping my eye on cl and eBay but I live in a "smaller" community and the chance of finding something locally is pretty slim. I'll be ordering a cooler before the end of this month, so if anyone happens to see a great deal, please let me know.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

yellowv said:


> My New Air has been running great for about a year. Only think i don't like about the NewAir is that if you have a power surge or outage (which we have all the time) the unit reverts back to 55 degrees. Not a big deal if you catch it in a few hours, but if you were out of town or something it would suck.


Anyone have the newer NewAirs like the 281 or 181 and have this issue? I guess a upc back up would be in order. Kind of funny for a wineador though.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Ha ha. After I posted that I went on E-Bay and bought a UPS backup. No more of that crap for me. I got a used UPS for $30 shipped.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Ha ha. After I posted that I went on E-Bay and bought a UPS backup. No more of that crap for me. I got a used UPS for $30 shipped.


Wise choice.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah not sure why I waited so long.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly, flip a coin.

Most of us running them have been through this same query and come up with the same answer. You see, they're nearly all built to the same specifications and use the same components; many being built in the same block in China. What you'll find when you search for reviews is that whatever's sold the most, will have the most complaints. For years, Vinotemp (most expensive) had terrible reviews overall, while new comers, such as Edgestar seemed brilliant. Once Edgestar caught on, their reviews tanked. Right now, Avanti and Haier seem to suck out loud. What you quickly learn is, it's the whiners who post reviews. 

Don't worry as much about brand as features. Do you want digital control and dual zones, or will a simple potentiometer work for you? Do you care whether your temp is 66*, or are you okay with 62*? What about aesthetics? Where will it rest? Can you live with plastic made to look like aluminum made to look like steel? Or, do you have to have something with a wood exterior to match your walnut pillars and wainscoting?

Finally, if you plan on commissioning custom internals, make DAMN sure you talk to your builder BEFORE you run out and buy anything. Make sure they know the dimensions of THAT unit and have built to them before. Some insides taper. Some are dead straight. Again, make damn sure your builder knows the box you're buying.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Honestly, flip a coin.
> 
> Most of us running them have been through this same query and come up with the same answer. You see, they're nearly all built to the same specifications and use the same components; many being built in the same block in China. What you'll find when you search for reviews is that whatever's sold the most, will have the most complaints. For years, Vinotemp (most expensive) had terrible reviews overall, while new comers, such as Edgestar seemed brilliant. Once Edgestar caught on, their reviews tanked. Right now, Avanti and Haier seem to suck out loud. What you quickly learn is, it's the whiners who post reviews.
> 
> ...


 I understand, I had a sneaky suspicion that all the components were similar or the same. Either that or thermoelectric technology in general isn't perfected yet. There are CPU coolers I was looking into three years ago with this technology and in the end I went with a tower air cooler when I built my gaming PC a few years ago. Less worry that way. But at any rate thank you for the advice. My wife is of course the last obstacle and since I just bought a humidor she doesn't see the wisdom of a windeador yet! I tried to explain the slippery slope thing but that logic only fueled her opinion. I will wear her down in a few months though esp. when the spring and summer come and my humidor is too "hot" .


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been looking on Craigs list for a larger unit. Currently I have an 8 bottle Emerson but it's quickly becoming too small. Then it hit me...keep my existing unit and just stack another 8 bottle unit on top of my existing unit. It would look fine and there are plenty of them available for $20 to $25 and many are brand new! This would give me a dual zone temperature and RH in a 16 bottle configuration. I could just keep adding as my needs increase.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Well just broke down and ordered a NewAir 281e for $225. I work for a school district and was able to get in touch with one of the woodworking teachers to build a set of drawers/shelves, pretty stoked about this. Will update once everything is completed.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah I just ordered a new air as well. There are a few coupon codes for a few sites too. Speaking of that, how much in the terms of poundage will I need for beads?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Stillinger said:


> Yeah I just ordered a new air as well. There are a few coupon codes for a few sites too. Speaking of that, how much in the terms of poundage will I need for beads?


I do not own one but have done some extensive research and most people use between 1.5-2.0 pounds.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

Stillinger said:


> Yeah I just ordered a new air as well. There are a few coupon codes for a few sites too. Speaking of that, how much in the terms of poundage will I need for beads?


Ya a promo code saved me $25, that was the best.i could find. As for beads, I'll probably put 2 lbs in mine when its all said and done.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Two pounds is a good reference point. Two hygrometers. Add more beads if humidity is higher than your preferred rh. Or remove beads is humidity it too low, or you can add a jar filled with cotton balls and distilled water to raise the rh.
Remember that kiddy little works if you want to save a few bucks. Or for the latest humidor humidification technology, try the *HCM beads*.


----------



## Cobb (Mar 12, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Two pounds is a good reference point. Two hygrometers. Add more beads if humidity is higher than your preferred rh. Or remove beads is humidity it too low, or you can add a jar filled with cotton balls and distilled water to raise the rh.
> Remember that kiddy little works if you want to save a few bucks. Or for the latest humidor humidification technology, try the *HCM beads*.


I looked into getting the HCM beads but they are just overpriced. I will not pay $50 a pound for the beads plus ridiculous shipping rates on top of that. I was going to order the $25 8oz bead canister from them but they tried charging me $9 to ship the little thing. I'll stick with heartfelt beads until HCM lowers their prices.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

More info on the HCM beads here


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

I ordered some Heartfelt beads. I know I could have used the Kitty Litter, but I seem to be a bit lazy. It's still also hard to get the mind over going and getting the Litter as well. 

Maybe when I want to get a second Wine Cooler I'll go the cheap skate route.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I only have a pound of beads in mine and it seems to be working just fine. According to the calculations, I think my wine fridge is around 4 cubic feet and a pound can keep up with 5 cubic feet. I may get another half pound to distribute around to help with rebounding the rh a bit faster after it's opened, but it's definitely not on the top of my priority list.


----------

